# 7th SFG soldier killed in Afghanistan



## MS_girl (Jul 14, 2008)

Master Sgt. Mitchell W. Young, 39, of Jonesboro, Ga., died on July 13 of wounds suffered when his vehicle struck an improvised explosive device in Kajaki Sofla, Afghanistan. He was assigned to the 1st Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne), Fort Bragg, N.C.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 14, 2008)

Rest Well, Sergeant


----------



## car (Jul 14, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 14, 2008)

Rest easy Master Sergeant Young. Your watch is over. 

You will not be forgotten. Thank you for your service and your sacrifice.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 14, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## AWP (Jul 14, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Snaquebite (Jul 14, 2008)

Mitch was a great soldier, great friend, and loving husband.

Rest in Peace my Brother

RELEASE NUMBER: 080714-02
DATE POSTED: JULY 14, 2008

PRESS RELEASE: Special Forces Soldier killed in Afghanistan

U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, July 14, 2008) — An Army Special Forces Soldier was killed July 13 while conducting a combat reconnaissance patrol in the vicinity of Kajaki Sofla, eastern Helmand province, Afghanistan. 

Master Sgt. Mitchell W. Young, 39, of Jonesboro, Ga., was fatally wounded when his vehicle struck a pressure plated improvised explosive device during the patrol. He was a Special Forces Operational Detachment-Alpha team sergeant assigned to Company B, 1st Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) here.

Young is survived by his wife, Robyn, of Fayetteville, N.C.; and his mother, Jane Young, of Jonesboro, Ga.
http://news.soc.mil/releases/News%20Archive/2008/July/MSG%20Young%20Bio.pdf

View attachment 5116


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 14, 2008)

Rest in Peace MSG Young.  Snaquebite, my condolences on your personal loss.


----------



## Wicked1 (Jul 14, 2008)

God bless and Godspeed. RIP


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 14, 2008)

Repose en Paix MSG; your watch is over.

My thoughts and prayers are with your friends, family, and teammates.

Crip


----------



## tova (Jul 15, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## MsKitty (Jul 15, 2008)

RIP....prayers went out for his family and friends who survive him....


----------



## 0699 (Jul 15, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 15, 2008)

*RIP MSG Young.* 

My prayers go out to your family. 

*Thank you *for serving your country *proudly*!

Condolences SB.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 15, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> Rest in Peace MSG Young.  Snaquebite, my condolences on your personal loss.




X2 Rest in Peace..


----------



## pardus (Jul 15, 2008)

RIP MSG.

I salute your service.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Jul 16, 2008)

Rest in blessed peace.


----------



## bayonet14 (Aug 6, 2008)

RIP - Nothing but Blue Skies
ATW


----------



## x SF med (Aug 6, 2008)

RIP, Brother.  De Oppresso Liber
Your tour is over, Blue Skies.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 6, 2008)

RIP Warrior-Diplomat....


----------



## Seraph (Aug 6, 2008)

Snaquebite said:


> Mitch was a great soldier, great friend, and loving husband


Sorry to hear of your loss. R.I.P.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn.  RIP MSG Young.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 6, 2008)

Rest in Peace my Brother!

Snaquebite, my condolences on your personal loss.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 6, 2008)

RIP MSG Young

Prayers out to your family, friends, and all those in harms way.

Prayers out Snaquebite - condolences on your loss.

LL


----------

